# puppy advice



## Sylby (Dec 31, 2007)

how do you "pick" a puppy from breeder who resides in another state? I'm relying on her weekly updates on their personality development...I'm not familiar with the type of questions to ask.. should I be concerned with an outgoing versus a more reserved personality...? and how much does a puppy typically weigh at 3 to 8 weeks..?


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Well our pups at 3 wks old weighed 15 lbs and probably 25 lbs now at 6 weeks of age. Sylby what do you plan on doing with the GSD that you bought? This depends on what going to be done with him/her schutzhund, or our is it going to be just a pet. If he/she is just going to be a pet I feel that it shouldn't so high drive. Is the breeder picking out your pup for you? If so he needs to know what your plans are for this pup.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm thinking that usually you first tell the breeder about your lifestyle and what your hopes are for your puppy and what kinds of things you'd like to be able to do with your dog when he/she grows up, and the breeder chooses the best puppy for you. it's been my experience that the more experienced and ethical the breeder, the more likely it is that it will work this way.


----------



## dearraine (Apr 6, 2007)

3-8 weeks is a big range to ask for weight. 

My dog was tiny. At 6 weeks she only weighed 10 pounds (she was considered the runt). Now at 9.5 months she is almost 70 pounds. I really need to update my pictures.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

IMO, its a bad idea for customers to pick their puppy. Even if you can visit the pups on a regular basis as they grow, any decision would be made on a very, very limited amout of information. This is even more true if you're relying on emails and photos.

The breeder, who presumably is familiar with the bloodlines and parents, is experienced in interpreting puppy behavior, and who lives with the pups day in and day out for several weeks, is the person who should be matching puppies to future owners. No one is going to be able to understand the pup's individual personalities like the breeder. I would be very, very leary of a breeder who lets people pick their own pups. Especially without ever spending time with them.

Yes, you should be concerned with a "reserved" puppy. This isn't a good sign and can indicate a shy personality and weak nerves. Pups should be bold and outgoing.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Chris You are exactly right I just couldn't come up with the words last night but what I didn't say you did.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I do agree 95% with Chris....and picking pups from photos is insane and nothing more that BYB/commericalism/marketing...it is pure BS! 

It takes a lot of studying of a litter to understand a "reserved" puppy - it is NOT necessarily bad, but for a novice to discern if it is really a strong, aloof pup or a nervy one is not realistic. I had one aloof pup, he was not afraid of anyone, just did not seek being petted - he would walk right up to someone, sniff them and walk away - people would try to pet him all the time, and once in a while he would really warm up to someone, but most people he ignored...not a problem. Helpers who tested him really liked him.

Lee


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

My pup is aloof but not timid. He aclimates to new things super fast but just isn't into being petted, especially by strangers. He just doesn't see what the boxer gets so excited about.

My breeder picked my boy. When I went to pick him up and saw the whole litter I honestly would have picked to others before him.

After a little over a month home this pup is so perfect for us that it makes me feel God had a hand. We are all just too happy.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Wolfstraum
> It takes a lot of studying of a litter to understand a "reserved" puppy - it is NOT necessarily bad, but for a novice to discern if it is really a strong, aloof pup or a nervy one is not realistic. I had one aloof pup, he was not afraid of anyone, just did not seek being petted - he would walk right up to someone, sniff them and walk away - people would try to pet him all the time, and once in a while he would really warm up to someone, but most people he ignored...not a problem. Helpers who tested him really liked him.


True, I was just trying to keep it simple and avoid complicating things further with talking about the exceptions.









In reality more "reserved" pups are that way due to nerve and confidence issues, not other reasons. It takes some experience to tell the difference, and it definitely takes first hand observing of the pups over a significant period of time.

Since it sounds like the poster may not have the experience to tell the difference, and even if she does she can't based upon photos and emails, better to err on the side of caution and focus on the "outgoing" pups.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Definately tell the breeder what you want and let him/her pick the pup for you.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: EmooreDefinately tell the breeder what you want and let him/her pick the pup for you.


But also make sure the breeder is experienced in this, and willing to do so.

And be very upfront with the breeder on what your goals, expectations and preferences are with regards to the pup. The breeder should really work to get to know you and your lifestyle and your plans, as this information is imperative for them to pick out the right puppy for you.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I agree that the OP should get a happy outgoing puppy. 

But we must be careful with generalizing too much or being less specific because reserved is NOT timid...timid is timid. Reserved is not a negative, a timid pup will back away or shrink away from contact, a reserved pup ignores contact but is not fearful. There is a distinct difference IMO and it needs to be clear to a novice that alot of people will pass off timidity/fear as "reserved" or "aloof".

Lee


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

Delta is the first dog that I have ever acquired by not seeing and handling first. We talked at length with the breeder, describing what we wanted in a dog ( i.e. our lifestyle). Many of my friends thought we were nuts but I must say Delta is everything we could have ever wanted in a dog. If you are comfortable with your breeder I have come to the conclusion that they can pick better for you......at least that has been my experience.

Pam


----------



## Texoma (Feb 4, 2008)

Wolfstraum ........I am currently looking at GSD pups and found your explanation of reserved / timid to be interchanged by the novice or inexperienced GSD owner or possible GSD owner ( like me ) Thanks for the clarification and will chose my words more wisely now.....and make sure breeders also know what I want and be more specific in the type of puppy I am looking for. That could be a major factor in determiningg the right puppy from the litter. Thanks again.
John


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Texoma
The trick is to find the right breeder one that you completely trust. As many on this forum will attest that is no easy task. Some take years to find the right breeder.

I have owned German Shepherds for over 40 years and have trusted a breeder to pick a pup for me and it didn't turn out well at all luckly I was able to return the pup and get my money back.

My advise to you is to work with the breeder picking your puppy and definitly visit the kennel. In my book that is an absolute must.

Now a day's German Shepherds are a very expensive proposition.
You need to protect yourself as much as possible. 
Most breeders now have puppy contracts make sure you have in that contract that you can return the pup for a full refund if you are not 100% satisified in 72 hours.
Make sure you read that puppy contract very carefully before you sign it.

Both Chris Wild and Wolfstraum are breeders and might have a different view on tjhis matter.

Buying a puppy should be a 2 way street between the buyer and the breeder not the breeder telling you the way they want things to proceed.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

A good article for anyone looking at getting a GSD to read. The last section on Nerves, is particularly relevant to the timid vs. aloof aspect.

Elements of Temperament by Joy Tiz


----------



## Devin (Feb 4, 2008)

what do you guys think of the book, Monks of new skeet - puppy book?


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

That is an excellant book. The Monks of New Skete do an excellant job with their breeding program. Last summer I visited their monestary in New York state


----------



## Devin (Feb 4, 2008)

I have just started to read it. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I read it before I got Dante, I wish I had read Purely Positive by Sheila Booth instead.
Just my experience and $0.02


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

I wa also told to get Purely Positive by Sheila Booth, very hard to find in actual bookstore, had to go on the internet to get it!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I would highly recommend Purely Positive by Booth over the Monks of New Skete. Even with their recently updated edition, where they admit they were wrong about much of the advice in their older versions, their books are still rather old school. Lots of good info in there, but also lots of bad.


----------



## Texoma (Feb 4, 2008)

Larrydee,

The Volhard Aptitude Puppy Test should be given to the puppy at about 10 weeks. The breeder should have the scores for each puppy so the breeder can evaluate the puppy and match it to the potential buy. Are you familiar with this test? Is it reliable? Are any current breeders here using this test? Comments on this testing procedure, Please .



Thanks John


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Puppy testing is supposed to be done at or around 7 weeks old, not 10 weeks.

Most breeders do some form of formal puppy testing, however I think you'll find very few experienced and knowledgeable breeders who use either of the the Volhard puppy tests any longer. The Volhard tests are horrid. They fail to test many things and many of the interpretations of behavior are wrong. They're also pretty useless for anything more than a pet, especially if looking for a working prospect. 

Most breeders who use puppy tests develop their own over time, or use one of the other, better puppy tests. The PAWS being a popular one, especially for working candidates.

I also feel that far too much importance is placed on puppy tests by many people. A puppy test is nothing but a snapshot in time, how the pup acts on that particular day. It can be a piece of the puzzle in evaluating puppy temperament, but only a piece. Far more is learned through observing and interacting with the pups for the several weeks they are with the breeder. 

We use a puppy test, one we've formulated on our own that puts together different aspects of the PAWS test combined with others we adopted from other breeders. The main value in a puppy test is getting the pup out of it's comfort zone, to a strange place with a strange person and seeing what impact, if any, it has on the pup's behavior and on occasion they can reveal a surprise reaction that wasn't seen in the pup before.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Texoma,

Not sure you noticed my post earlier, but you may find this article interesting:

Elements of Temperament by Joy Tiz 


It's a good read, and parts of it help clarify the differences between timid and aloof that you expressed interest in. And also has some things to say about puppy testing, and the Volhard tests in particular.


----------



## Texoma (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks Chris for your input.....appreciate it. I am still new here.. trying to absorb as much as possible....sometimes seems overwhelming. Going now to check out Elements of Temperament..........
Just to follow up on the procedure breeder should use when a prospect ( me ) comes to look at puppy that is of interest. What should a good breeder do to present the puppy to the prospect buyer the first time. How many more times should buyer go back to be sure...this is the right puppy....or young adult.


John


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Texoma 
I agree puppy tests are not reliable. You need to see the puppy and the kennel and the parents of the puppy and talk to the breeder in person. This is YOUR decision you are spending YOUR hard earned money. You have to live with this puppy for 10 plus years The breeder should just be a guide to help you with YOUR decision. 
A friend of mine is now in the process of buying a new puppy. Her GSD died a couple of months ago. He was 13 years old. I told her the same thing I'm telling you. GO to the kennel.
She said it's a whole new world out there as I found out last spring when buying my Gunner. Be very careful and do your homework.

She told me a couple of breedres came across real good over the internet and when she went to visit the kennel she told me she would never buy a puppy from them in a million years. 

The first 8 weeks of a puppys life is critical and has effects on the puppy the rest of his life. How is that breeder raising and feeding and handling and playing and socilazing that puppy??? Questons Questions Questions??? The answers lie at the breeders kennel.

A word to the wise is sufficent.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Chris, where have you been when I was looking for my first dog?







Too bad I found this forum after getting a pup.

The article is great, it explained so many things in my dog and I feel less guilty now because I was blaming myself all the time and couldn't understand where, when and what I did wrong. Well, my major mistake was the breeder. OP, be very, very careful with the breeder!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Texoma
> Just to follow up on the procedure breeder should use when a prospect ( me ) comes to look at puppy that is of interest. What should a good breeder do to present the puppy to the prospect buyer the first time. How many more times should buyer go back to be sure...this is the right puppy....or young adult.
> John


My opinion is don't pick a puppy, pick a breeder. When you buy a dog, you're not just buying a dog. You're also "buying" that breeder's knowledge, experience and dedication. All of which directly impact the quality of their dogs. And ideally, you're also "buying" a lifetime of support from that breeder.

I'd avoid a breeder who presents a puppy like a used car.. pointing out it's features but not really putting much effort into getting to know you. A good breeder will pretty much want your life story, and will ask you as many, if not more, questions than you ask them. They want to make sure their pups are in good homes, and part of that means making sure pup and owner are a good match. If they're not, pup and owner are both going to be unhappy. 

I'd avoid a breeder who points you at a litter and tells you to pick out your pup. The breeder should be the one making the matches, since they are the ones who know the pups best, know the bloodlines, and presumably have a good track record of making good matches of puppy to owners.

Ask for references. Especially, though not exclusively, previous customers who are in a similar situation as you are and would be looking for a similar type of pup. And then contact those people. I don't think visiting a kennel is necessary, but it is preferable. And I think most breeders would agree that they'd rather get to meet customers in person too. It's just not always possible. If you can meet the breeder, ask to see ALL their dogs, not just a specific pup or litter, or even just the dam. The quality of all the breeders dog's in terms of health and temperament tells a lot about the breeder. And obviously spend time with the dam, sire if possible (though often it will not be because the breeder doesn't own the stud) and the entire litter of puppies.

Those are some of the highlights of what I recommend to look for in breeders. I'll shut up now. But if you're interested in hearing more of my long winded opinion on the issue, here's an article about it:

Finding a Good Breeder


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildTexoma,
> 
> Not sure you noticed my post earlier, but you may find this article interesting:
> 
> Elements of Temperament by Joy Tiz


Thank you for posting that link, Chris. That has to be one of the best articles I have read in regards to nerves and dog breeding. This should be made mandatory reading to anyone considering getting a puppy!


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Breeders like Chris are a rare breed no pun intended. I do not agree with Chris a buyer should definitly be involved in the process of picking a puppy. I am looking at this from a buyers point of view not a breeders point of view.

Now this actually happened to me. What happens if you buy a puppy from a breeder across the country. You have trusted that breeder to pick the puppy for you.

You recieve the puppy and right away you know somrthing is wrong your Vet agrees with you there is a serious problem.
You contact the breeder and she doesn't want to know about it and says were mistaken there is nothing wrong with the puppy she will grow out of it. Bad hips. 
You have a signed agreement you can return the pup in a 72 hour period and have a signed statement from your Vet as to the problem and the breeder doesn't want to know anything and this breeder had a great reputation I checked her eye teeth out references even had a friend visit the kennel non GSD owner. 

What do you do??? I live on the east coast and the breeder lives in the southwest. Sue the breeder? Not a good option.You are between a rock and hard place because you let the breeder pick out your puppy for you. 

Well I thought this out before hand and paid for the pup with AMEX
I contacted AMEX and sent them all the documents. They credirted my account. I sent the pup back and had the breeder pay for shipping both ways. Shipping costs were COD

Lesson learned


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: larrydee33Breeders like Chris are a rare breed no pun intended. I do not agree with Chris a buyer should definitly be involved in the process of picking a puppy. I am looking at this from a buyers point of view not a breeders point of view.


I firmly believe the breeder should select the pup, for the simple reason that no one, no matter how much experience they have, can know the pups as well as the breeder. 

But this doesn't mean the buyer is completely excluded from the process. Merely that they aren't free to just come pick out their pup and take it home. The buyer should certainly be comfortable with the breeder's choice. And the breeder ought to be able to give the buyer clear reasons why the breeder feels that particular pup, or one of those 2 or 3 pups from which the buyer can pick, are the only options for that buyer.

I fully expect customers to grill me with regards to why I think that pup is the best choice for them, and I fully expect people who come to pick up their pup to want to take it outside, play with it on a rag, and make sure it's what I say it is. I've no problem with that at all. Nor with letting people interact with the entire litter. But I would never turn a buyer loose with a litter to let them pick out their pup, or expect them to do so based upon emails and phone calls or photos. 

So far, we've never yet had someone not agree with us, whether we presented them with 2 or 3 pups we felt could work out well for them to let them choose between those, or presented them with only one that we felt was the absolute best choice. But if the situation ever happened where we didn't agree and the pup we felt was right for them wasn't the one they wanted and they got their heart set on a different pup we felt wasn't a good choice.. well, I'd apologize for the inconvenience, write them a check to refund their deposit, and send them back home with an empty puppy crate. 

No good breeder would attempt to force a buyer to take a pup they weren't comfortable with. That's just bad, from the standpoint of the pup's welfare and the standpoint of customer service.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: larrydee33Breeders like Chris are a rare breed no pun intended. I do not agree with Chris a buyer should definitly be involved in the process of picking a puppy. I am looking at this from a buyers point of view not a breeders point of view.


You will not find many on this site that agree with you. Only the breeders know those puppies inside and out. Kind of like once you get the pup home and have lived with it for a while, only you know that dog inside and out. There are things you cannot know about a puppy/dog until you have lived with it day in and day out for extended amounts of time. This was the story with Pancho. He slept almost the whole time I was there to pick him up. He woke up towards the end but at first I was a bit put off by him. And he was perfect for us. 

Another perfect example of this is when Flash was about 4.5 months old and tagged along to an out of town football weekend at my alma mater. We spent an entire morning and afternoon walking around campus to socialize in 100 degree heat. Later that evening he went with us to a bar with a back porch and just passed out. He was exhausted. We were at the bar 7 hours and he slept the entire time even when it got so crowded it was standing room only with no room for elbows. Friends we only see on game weekends were SO impressed with how "laid back" he was. He is anything but laid back!!! He's a little monster the average family couldn't handle. But his HUGE day had gotten the best of him and everyone who saw him got a completely wrong impression of him.

Finding a GOOD breeder is so, so important. I have a slight feeling the breeder you dealt with would not be up to my standards for a good breeder. As Chris said, you're not really paying for a puppy. You're paying for the experience, knowledge, and support of a breeder. I've already gotten more than my money's worth from my pup's breeders and they absolutely told me he was IT.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Is it just me being niaive but if a breeder was set up to take American Express I would be a little worried. Sounds a little high volume business to me.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

She owned another retail business Dog food store.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

That's right. It depends on what else they're doing. For instance, the breeder of my youngest has two boarding kennels, a training facility & a small supply shop. Credit cards? Yup.


----------



## OldDog (Jan 21, 2008)

What if you get a puppy from a reputable breeder and it's picked by the breeder but it is not a match? Today, most kennels have you fill out a questionnaire, make a deposit, and then you wait for the litter to be born. What if there are only so many pups of one sex and the puppy does not have the qualities you are looking for? You get it anyway because you agreed to one out of that litter and have put faith into that breeder. The only way the customer finds out there is a mismatch is by keeping the dog for so many months and feels frustrated along the way because the dog doesn't live up to the owner's expectations. 

I have not seen anything in any breeder's contract about returning a dog other than for poor genetic health. My parents have returned a male dog to a breeder because of extreme aggressiveness for example. What about the typical families who just want a companion dog and not looking for a dog who has a high prey drive but end up with one anyway?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The customer picking out the pup doesn't eliminate mismatched situations. It is actually going to increase the likelihood of getting a poor match since the customer can in no way know as much about each pup's individual personality as the breeder can.

Good breeders aren't going to send a pup home with someone if they don't feel it's a good match. As I said before, it's a bad idea all around... both in terms of the pup's welfare and in terms of the breeder's reputation, customer satisfaction, etc...

Does that mean there's 100% guarantee that the puppy will be a good match? No. Nothing in life is guaranteed, especially when dealing with living creatures. And extra especially when dealing with immature, undeveloped living creatures. With puppies when all we can do is guess at what they will be as adults. Educated guesses with a high success rate of being correct? Yes. But still just guesses.

Most breeders aren't going to guarantee temperament or personality like they guarantee health. Those things are too impacted by environment and the new owners must take some responsibility in those areas. However, while they may not formally guarantee temperament in writing, most good breeders will work with the customer if the dog isn't a good match.. either taking it back or helping the customer rehome the dog. Because again, good breeders care about the welfare of their pups, and whether they breed as a hobby or a business, customer satisfaction is also important. So it's in their best interest to step in and help out in those situations.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Sorry - I am with Chris - I do not let people walk in to a whole litter of pups and in a half hour or even 4 hours walk away with a pup they chose. Nope. I spent 8 weeks with that pup, every day feeding, playing, observing the pup with its siblings, its dam and as well as it's first exposure to a cat, a TV, the outdoors, etc etc. I have on occassion, given someone a pair or three at most pups to play with, and spent time wtih them interacting with the pups. They have gone away with the pup I felt was the best suited to them. I don't do Vollhard or any other standard tests, I watch my pups, I know their dam, and have spent time with their siblings or parents siblings, and I know what I expect to get from the pedigrees and the characters of the dogs in those pedigrees. My dogs, and my breeding plans are inter-related to a great extent.

Every buyer has the choice to go to a breeder who does what HE thinks the buyer should do. Most of my pups go to other states - from New England to the PNW! It is not feasible for most people to travel to see the litter, and if you build a relationship with the other person over a period of time, you will be able to discuss the litter and possibilities and pick a pup to suit the buyer.

Lee


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: OldDog
> What if there are only so many pups of one sex and the puppy does not have the qualities you are looking for? You get it anyway because you agreed to one out of that litter and have put faith into that breeder.


In this case, I believe, the breeder will return the deposit or offer to wait for the next litter. That's the good breeder, the bad one will dump a puppy on you and will promise everything you asked for. I had the latter experience, unfortunately.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

GSD07
Most breeders will not give your deposit back in some cases with a good breeder they will let you get a puppy from another litter. But you should know up front if the deposit is refundable.

The only way around that is to put that in the puppy contract. Most puppy contracts are totally biased toward the breeder though.
But puppy contracts are a whole different can of worms.

The key is to set the ground rules in writing aka puppy contarct before you give a deposit.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: larrydee33GSD07
> Most breeders will not give your deposit back in some cases with a good breeder they will let you get a puppy from another litter. But you should know up front if the deposit is refundable.


I know a lot of breeders who will refund deposits if there is no suitable match in the litter. Transferring the deposit to a future litter isn't always reasonable, especially with breeders who breed infrequently. If we don't have a pup that meets the buyer's specifications and we are certain would be a good match, we offer them a choice between refund or transfer to another litter, but I encourage people to go for the refund just because we don't have that many litters and I don't think it fair to expect someone to wait a year or more.

The "non-refundable" would apply to people who change their mind for whatever reason, reserved a pup and decided not to get a pup, got one from another breeder, etc.. often leaving a breeder in the lurch thinking they have the pup sold, and then all of a sudden finding out that it's not. 

But in cases where the litter doesn't produce a suitable match for the person, refunding the deposit is the right thing to do... and something a lot of breeders do do.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish there were more breeders like Chris around it would make life so much more simpler.

I can't tell you on how many breeders web sites I have seen in big bold letters DEPOSIT NONREFUNDABLE!!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: larrydee33I wish there were more breeders like Chris around it would make life so much more simpler.
> 
> I can't tell you on how many breeders web sites I have seen in big bold letters DEPOSIT NONREFUNDABLE!!!


Our website says the same thing. I don't think a lot of breeders mean absolutely non-refundable under any circumstance. Sure, some probably do. But mainly it's to prevent tirekickers and window shoppers. I've known people to try to reserve pups from multiple breeders, figuring they'd wait until the time came and then make their final decision on which breeder/pup to go with. Which can really screw over the other breeders.

If you put in a deposit, you're committing to a pup from this litter. Provided of course the litter has a suitable pup.

When in doubt, ask the breeder. And if the breeder says they will refund the deposit under X circumstances, get it in writing.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Chris 
I totally agree. There are always two sides to every story.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: WolfstraumI agree that the OP should get a happy outgoing puppy.
> 
> But we must be careful with generalizing too much or being less specific because reserved is NOT timid...timid is timid. Reserved is not a negative, a timid pup will back away or shrink away from contact, a reserved pup ignores contact but is not fearful. There is a distinct difference IMO and it needs to be clear to a novice that alot of people will pass off timidity/fear as "reserved" or "aloof".
> 
> Lee


And the rising of the pup up to the point they are ready for new homes has ALOT to do with how they behave.

Wednesday I took the last female of a litter who did not want to be bothered. She would not come up to you, she'd run the other way!
I brought her home anyway. She was very 'reserved'. She'd pick a wall or the couch, plaster herself against it, laydown...and not move. No shaking, whining, or nipping if you approached...she just did not want to be bothered with people.

She was out in a kennel with her parents, minimal contact with people and normal people things....like houses LOL

Today, she's bounding around with my mutts, is starting to come when called, and is making herself my shin-velcro.
She is not nervy, is not fearful....just had no experience. I believe i said 'afraid' in another post, but it was more along the lines of everything being foreign to her.
She's got spunk, she's got confidence...she just needs someone who knows what to do to get her on her way.

The reserved or timid pups can be that way for a handful of different reasons.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck with ther she needed a little TLC


----------

